# Авиация > Однополчане >  120 ИАП

## Никола

День добрый.Вот наткнулся на эту ветку я понимаю что влез поздно и не по 

теме .Но мож кто и прочтет и ответит а может быть и подскажет.А дело вот в 

чем я служил вэтом  полку имею ввиду 120 ИАП Тогда у нас был комполка 

пол-ник Штемберг а потом стал Михайлов.Авопрос вот он когда я служил 

полк был просто 120м без всего того что на него навешено сейчас.Нуда он 

был лидерным[эт типа полка быстрого реагирования]да у нас был тренажер 

кот.занял второе место в союзе по достоверности.Я сам участвовал в его 

постройке.Я хотел бы спросить какие модификаци мига были на вооружении 

в нем в 70е годы.Помню что на него подвешивали все и + пушечный 

контейнер.Пушки были подвесные во всех 3 эск.ну и когда ж ему дали и 

гвардию и бресткий и орденоносный.Заранее спасибо. Желательно ссылку на 

ветку 120 если она есть?

----------


## AndyK

Полк ведет свою историю с 1969 г, когда на аэродроме Осовцы Брестского района Брестской области началось формирование иап под руководством ком.ап подполковника Зельцера. 1 аэ была сформирована из л.с. 927 иап и 968 иап 26ВА БелВО, 2 и 3 аэ из частей ВВС и выпускников ВАУЛ. Формирование части было закончено в конце 1970 г. В июне 1971 года полк перебазирован на аэр. Домна, войдя в состав 23 ВА, и к  осенью того же года приступил к несению БД. Через несколько лет полк был перевооружен МиГ-21бис, а в 1978 году, одним из первых в ВВС, начал переучивание на МиГ-23МЛ. В период с 20 августа 1988 г по 2 февраля 1989 г принимал участие в БД в ДРА. В 1993 г. начал осваивать с-т 4 поколения Миг-29. Указом Президента РФ и Директивой ГШ ВВС от 28 апреля 1998 года 120 истребительный авиационный полк и 189 гвардейский бомбардировочный Брестский ордена Суворова III-ей степени авиационный полк были сформированы в 120 гвардейский истребительный авиационный Брестский ордена Суворова III-ей степени полк с передачей ему почетного наименования, Боевого Знамени, ордена и формуляра 189 гв.бап.

----------


## Никола

Спасибо.Просветили по наградам но если можно поточнее по модификациям, точнее до 75 г. Спасибо заранее.Окрас был стандарт. алюминий.Красн.номера.

----------


## Gnom

> Полк ведет свою историю с 1969 г, когда на аэродроме Осовцы Брестского района Брестской области


Более точно Берёзовского района Брестской области :Wink:

----------


## Gnom

AndyK, Вы не знаете номер полка который сформировался тамже но либо в 1970, либо в 1971? Полк истребительно-бомбардировочный на МиГ-17. Далее полк был расформирован в 1973 г. (у меня такие сведения) и техника перегонялась в один из полков Украины. При перегонке самолётов разбился командир звена Ковленко.

----------


## AndyK

> Спасибо.Просветили по наградам но если можно поточнее по модификациям, точнее до 75 г. Спасибо заранее.Окрас был стандарт. алюминий.Красн.номера.


Миг-21С,БИС,Миг-23МЛ(Д),Миг-29

----------


## Никола

Спасибо.Теперь более ясно.Буду теперь искать по составу.Досвидание.

----------


## Логинов Анатолий

> Миг-21С,БИС,Миг-23МЛ(Д),Миг-29


 Служил в 82-85 гг - были МиГ-23 МЛ, дорабатывались на АРЗ до варианта МЛД.  МиГ-29 пошли уже в 90-е. Сейчас полк смешанный - Су-30СМ, МиГ-29, Су-25

----------


## AndyK

> Сейчас полк смешанный - Су-30СМ, МиГ-29, Су-25


Года два уж как раздельные иап (Су-30СМ) и шап (Су-25).

----------


## Red307

> Года два уж как раздельные иап (Су-30СМ) и шап (Су-25).


А Миг-29 там, по-моему, только на кладбище

----------


## Гравилётчик

> А Миг-29 там, по-моему, только на кладбище


Да. Какие ещё более-менее живые были, вывезли на Антеях во Ржев, остальные растаскиваются потихоньку.

----------


## Антоха

> Да. Какие ещё более-менее живые были, вывезли на Антеях во Ржев, остальные растаскиваются потихоньку.


растаскиваются потихоньку - это как понять? 
разворовываются? 
с военного аэродрома? с охраняемой территории? 
вы сами видели или участвовали?
что за глупость вы сморозили?

----------


## Логинов Анатолий

Спасибо, я как раз крайний раз года два назад и смотрел.

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 9 ноября. /ТАСС/. Президент РФ Владимир Путин подписал указ о присвоении 120-му отдельному истребительному авиационному полку почетного наименования "гвардейский".

Документ опубликован на официальном портале правовой информации.

"За массовый героизм и отвагу, стойкость и мужество, проявленные личным составом полка в боевых действиях по защите Отечества и государственных интересов в условиях вооруженных конфликтов, и учитывая его заслуги в мирное время, постановляю: присвоить 120-му отдельному истребительному авиационному полку почетное наименование "гвардейский" и впредь именовать его: 120-й отдельный гвардейский истребительный авиационный полк", - говорится в документе.

Указ вступает в силу со дня его подписания.

----------


## AndyK

> ...присвоить 120-му отдельному истребительному авиационному полку почетное наименование "гвардейский" и впредь именовать его: *120-й* отдельный гвардейский истребительный авиационный полк", - говорится в документе.
> 
> Указ вступает в силу со дня его подписания.


Вообще-то в документе черным по-белому написано "впредь именовать его: *120* отдельный гвардейский истребительный авиационный полк"! Когда уже СМИ-шники наконец уразумеют, что номер является частью действительного наименования войсковой части а не порядковым числительным и не пишется с окончаниями -й,-му,-ого и т. п.  https://twower.livejournal.com/2317866.html

----------


## Red307

Это за Сирию им дали?

----------


## AndyK

> Это за Сирию им дали?


Вернули дореформенное почетное наименование. См. 120 ИАП

----------


## Fencer

120-й отдельный смешанный авиационный полк в Домне. Подготовка к полетам https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1266588.html

----------


## AndyK

> 120-й отдельный смешанный авиационный полк в Домне. Подготовка к полетам https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1266588.html


Полк, ЕМНИП, с декабря 2015 года *истребительный*, а с 8 ноября 2018 еще и гвардейский (см. тремя постами выше :Wink: )

----------


## Red307

Номера закрашивать, это новая мода?

----------


## AndyK

> Номера закрашивать, это новая мода?


Цензура (фотошоп)

----------


## Avia M

> Цензура


Цензоры кто? 
Похоже заб.ру по просьбе военных... 
https://zab.ru/gallery/4015_kak_goto...30sm_k_poletam

Без "цензуры" ранее. https://youtu.be/j9cdb4WS6BA

----------


## AndyK

> Цензоры кто?


Да местные (полкового, армейского али окружного ранга) ЗГТ-шники наверняка "бдят" :Smile:

----------

